# Best collated screw gun??



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mk5065 said:


> I bought the Quick Drive for a pt deck and it worked well. I used it for a few subfloors as well and liked the results. What I really like it for is hardibacker and cement board. What a time saver. But you need to buy the right attachment, it's not the same as the standard.


I think there's a more expensive kit that comes with more then one attachment, not sure if its the backer board attachment though.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

My Ridgid is about 6 years old. I use it almost everyday and its great. I just bought the new model that drives up to 3'' screws. I love it.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Sort of a hijack here, but....



mike d. said:


> My Ridgid is about 6 years old. I use it almost everyday and its great. I just bought the new model that drives up to 3'' screws. I love it.


Does Ridgid have the same lifetime warranty on corded tools as they do on the cordless?

I haven't had to test it yet, but I've heard good things about the cordless warranty. Fry a tool (including batteries), call em up, get a replacement.

Same for corded tools?





Sorry for the hijack


----------

